# what length arrows for 29.5 draw



## crazyfarmerhd (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys, ordered carbon element with 29.5 draw and qad rest. I've heard I can shoot a 27.5 arrow? Or is that to short? Should I go 28.5 to be safe? Im planning on using the vap v1s, or the Easton torch and bloodline arrows. Any help would be great. I usually order all my stuff since the pro shopn is over an hour away.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

IF you cant wait till you get the arrows and measure to the bow then.....i would go 28" you most likely will be safe at 27.5 as on my matrix with qad i can go down to 27.5 @30" and there bout 1/2" past rest, not very safe to be that short obviously. but thats up to you if you want to cut them short, remember its easy to cut a little more off if you need to, and 28" isnt bad at all and its only 1/2" past what you want to cut them


----------



## crazyfarmerhd (Jun 27, 2012)

Im leaning to 28.. that should give me the size I want. Tad quicker but not to short. Thanks


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

For me it would depend on whether you're wanting hunting arrows or target/3d arrows. For hunting I want the broadhead in front of my fingers, so for my 29.5" draw I make my arrows so that they are 29.75" total length. For 3d they are probably closer to 27.75".


----------



## crazyfarmerhd (Jun 27, 2012)

these would be hunting arrows for the most part.. i shoot rage bheads if that makes any difference


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

A lot of people will shoot mechanicals on a much shorter arrow than a fixed blade, but for me even when I shot my Rages I didn't want those things anywhere close to my fingers. That's a wide/long blade and if it happens to come loose due to the shock of the shot on it's way past your hand/fingers then it's no more nose picking w/your bow hand.


----------



## crazyfarmerhd (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm thinking bout just going with the 28.5 then. I may just wait till the bow gets in hand. Thanks again.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably safer to wait and see. Keep in mind that arrows with outserts will have to be cut a little longer if you are considering cutting them close to your rest. The outserts have about a 3/8" overlap.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i never worry bout having BH out in front of my hands, i think thats for people that dont have a good grip or there short draw, ill never have a 31" shaft just to get BH way out front.... 

wait till you get and cut them how you want, either 1" past rest or out past your hands, all your choice but remember to make sure they will spine ok at whatever length


----------

